# TODAY ON RO!



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 24, 2007)

[align=center]*TODAY ON RO!

*[align=left]Happy Christmas Eve everyone !

[align=center]









[align=left]
Great news! *Michelle (NZminilops)* is home safe from her stay in the hospital.

So glad to have you back girl!

:hugsquish:






Congats to *Boz's* new broken agouti addition! What a darling little girl!


:inlove:




*Evey *also got a new addition. Congratulations! She won't be able to take him home for a couple days, and we all just can't wait, hehe. Especially since she is giving him to me for Christmas :tongue!


:hearts



Please send vibes to *Buttercup (SOOOSKA)*, as he is still having trouble with Mucous in his poops. Poor guy!

:clover:

*
The Holiday Hares voting thread closed today, so I hope you all voted! Stay tuned for the results! All the bunnies looked so cute!

:woohoo



*If you want to get to know everyone on RO better, please tell us about yourself, on our Members Introduction Thread!


Thanks *Tracy (Flashy)* for starting that too, it was such a great idea :hug:!

Alright everyone, have a good day!

[/align][/align][/align][/align]


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 24, 2007)

More great news about my rats...

Spartan (neutered), Ralphie, and the new dumbo guy are living in the same cage together without any issues. Ralphie and Spartan have been in the same cage for about a week, and I just put the dumbo guy in with them (after cleaning the cage)...and they have been playing and eating together as a group for the past few hours.

:bunnydance:

On a bad note, I think Leonidas (my other neutered older guy) doesn't want any rat friends. I tried more intro's (bonding), then cage time....and he picks fights. Rats are social animals and need other rats to be happy, but I think he just loves being on it own. It's so hard to tell :?.


_*Amy needs to shut up and is very "type-ative" & rambly tonight *_


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 24, 2007)

Did you see that one of the bunnies started one of the threads in the bunny chat? 

Those little buggers are always up to something!


----------



## Pipp (Dec 24, 2007)

Bunnylady just hit 100 posts! :airborne:

If anybody else notices any landmark numbers, post 'em here! 



sas :biggrin2:


----------



## MissBea (Dec 24, 2007)

*Well....we HAD to do something to keep ourselves busy while our humans were out celebrating Christmas without us....

Miss Bea
*

*



Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Did you see that one of the bunnies started one of the threads in the bunny chat?
> 
> Those little buggers are always up to something!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 25, 2007)

So, Lexi forgot to put Bo in his cage before we went to Mass. He seemed a little suprised to see us when we came in. I wonder what he was up to!? Any ideas?


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Dec 25, 2007)

He was probably putting his own "presents" under your Christmas tree :biggrin2:.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 25, 2007)

He managed to leave them in the other room. Funny, we used to have the tree in there.....


----------

